# Resident evil 2 Guns



## SuperTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

Hi, well here are some pic's I dug up when we were test firing the guns for Resident evil 2, my boss did all the testing as I wasn't there at the time, but I did fire the mini gun many times.
This is Charlie firing the mini with one arm, that's right, no girlie man two arm, one lol.
It has two gears, 6000rpm or 3000 rpm, we picked 3000 for reasons I don't want to bore people with, he's spitting out 150 rnds in this shot.
2x 12 volt car batts and a whole hellofalot of linking by hand as the linker was no where to be found until after I was done!
The gun and custom built body weighs in at about 68 pounds, I sure if our JTF friends need to clear a room very quick I'm sure they could rent this from me lol, weekly rentels with an operator lol.

More pics on the way


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (11 Jan 2005)

... wow...


----------



## SuperTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

This is a SIG 552 Commando with an aim point, surefire and laser with K grip, this is a very well made gun.
single, 3 shot and auto, folding stoke and other gucci stuff.
it's based off a AK and is 556.
I like it, very loud but real easy to control in auto mode.

The reason the flash is so huge is we use hollywood blanks, full, half, quarter and suicide loads, in this pick its a full load.
Bigger the flash, the better chance the camera picks it up on film, the military uses quarter loads, so it makes a big difference and also a full load is louder then a live rnd!

This gun was used by the umbrella troopers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2005)

Don't people get confused by all the crap ont he front of it? I wouldn't know if i'm turning on the flash light or hitting the laser.


----------



## SuperTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

In reply to all the crap.

If you have it and train with it then it's second nature, just like the IA's on how many weapons we train on, you remember them because you have it and train with it all the time, I've used the flashlight K grip and other gucci toys on the sim kits and let me tell you, not only does the enemy force have a look of a deer trapped in head lights before you dump a gallon of paint on him but the K grip helps ten fold, also the aim point is by far amazing, I love it!

Next pic, this A HK UMP 9mm, the entire weapon other then the barrel and bolt is made out of plastic!
bolt is very heavy so auto is real easy to control, easy to clean but I prefer the MP5 over it any day.

another Umbrella weapon


----------



## SuperTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

This is what Carlos used in the movie minus all the gucci gear.

It's a IMI Galili, spelling looks wrong oh well.
Great gun to use, but is it ever loud!


----------



## SuperTrooper (11 Jan 2005)

This a mossberg 590, great door gun for breaching, nuff said on that.
Milla used this one.
Reason the flash is so mongosel or huge, because we tried  auto 12g load which is only to be used for auto shotguns, well its way to big for a pump but wow!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jan 2005)

Good god, that muzzle flash makes the thing look like a damn flamethrower....


----------



## Gouki (11 Jan 2005)

That mini gun is fricken awesome. I'd pay a ton of money for one ... err provided I had the money.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jan 2005)

what do you do that allows you to test fire these weapons?


----------



## boothrat (11 Jan 2005)

If I had to guess I would pressume that he is an armourer for the movie industry. Someone well qualified has to make sure that all those weapons you see in movies are safe for often less than brilliant actors to handle. As you can see by the muzzle blast these weapons can still be very dangerous even when loaded with blanks.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jan 2005)

im a gun plumber so i gathered that much ... but I mean is he local ? what qualifications does he have?


----------



## SuperTrooper (12 Jan 2005)

I work in Toronto, what qualifies you when you buy a shotgun, TI right, same with anything else in life I guess, I work with my boss, everything is OJT, TI and reading manuals and getting your hands dirty.
At least I can say I might be the only CF member to be able to strip a vickers lol.
Took me a few years to understand the industry, the gun stuff is easy.

People skills are important as well as communication with the actors and director, but the biggest thing is knowing when to speak and when to shut up.

You can strip and assemble a C7 blind folded while on fire and being beaten by monkeys under 5 secs flat, but if you can't show an actor  once without him being clueless and having him hold his mocha for more then 5 secs then your no good lol.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Jan 2005)

SuperTrooper said:
			
		

> At least I can say I might be the only CF member to be able to strip a vickers lol.



Your deffinatley not the only one. I know several collectors within the CF. And one recently promoted SGT who could probably take down and put any weapon back together blindfolded. 


It deffinatley sounds like an interesting job. Whats the job availability like?


----------



## Fusaki (12 Jan 2005)

And more importantly, did you get to meet Milla Jovovich?


----------



## Zoomie (12 Jan 2005)

Shop talk question about Hollywood weapons:

What modifications are made to the weapons that allow the blank rounds to still action the bolt without a BFA attached.  In the mini-gun photo, those spent casings did not look like the typical crimped blank rounds - they actually looked like they had a bullet at some time - is this Hollywood magic or am I missing something.

I would be intested to see how some of those weapons would react when live ammunition was put through them (if feasible) - nothing quite beats the recoil and inevitable pull attributed to the spinning of the bullet as it travels down the barrel.

Cool job man - which unit do you play with on weekends - maybe I crossed your path when I was a QYRang.


----------



## D-n-A (12 Jan 2005)

Zoomie, they still have BFAs(as far as I know).


http://mooremilitaria.com/BFA.JPG

""Hollywood" Blank Adapter (BFA) for M16 / AR15 Rifles. These are "Hollywood" BFAs and can not be seen when installed. Simply remove the flash hider and drop in the adapter"


----------



## Da_man (12 Jan 2005)

Thats what i tought... it would look pretty dumb to see big yellow BFAs in movies


----------



## Fitzgerald (14 Jan 2005)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> And more importantly, did you get to meet Milla Jovovich?



Even more importantly, how can I meet Milla Jovovich?


----------

